# Peut-on télécharger un dossier avec iPad



## tropezina (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
Il m arrive de recevoir des liens que je dois télécharger.
Est ce possible avec un iPad air et la réception se fait ou?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Lauange (19 Novembre 2013)

Salut, oui avec une appli comme idownloader. Les fichiers restent dans l'appli.


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2013)

Moi, j'utilise Goodreader. Tout ce qui arrive par mail ou autre peut être transféré dans le logiciel. Dont notamment des dossiers complets.


----------



## lineakd (20 Novembre 2013)

@tropezina, il existe aussi documents readdle (gratuit+français) qui s'améliore de version en version. Ce qui n'est plus le cas sur goodreader (quelques plantages sous ios 7).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Novembre 2013)

J'utilise igetsharp pour télécharger, good reader pour stocker / organiser...


----------



## asseb (25 Novembre 2013)

Oui, ou tout simplement Dropbox.


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

Je conseille l'excellent Documents pour toutes ces histoires de téléchargement. Et il fait bien plus de chose que ça, c'est vraiment un must-have sur iPad.


----------

